# Pyraminx Race to sub-??



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I mean there hasn't been a post on the last one in awhile, and I can get on like every week, so... let's go!
Put what amount of seconds you want to reach, and once you pass that three weeks in a row, you pass, and you can try a different goal. 
Pretty self-explanatory.
(I will also try to make a skewb one!)


New Rule! I will put a deadline on rounds, but I won't post a new round until at least three people have posted.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 27, 2015)

r1 race to sub 14
ao12:* 14.68*
(6.88), 17.03, 11.98, 18.40, 15.98, 4.77, 18.58, 14.95, (25.34), 13.29, 11.26, 10.61


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 27, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> I mean there hasn't been a post on the last one in awhile, and I can get on like every week, so... let's go!
> Put what amount of seconds you want to reach, and once you pass that three weeks in a row, you pass, and you can try a different goal.
> Pretty self-explanatory.
> (I will also try to make a skewb one!)



Why don't you just start running the old one?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 27, 2015)

A mod could merge this with the old one, as well as the skewb one


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 29, 2015)

r1

race to sub 7
4.03, 7.73, 6.97, 6.91, 8.61, 8.08, 4.69, 7.44, 8.02, 4.22, 5.33, 6.59

ao12=6.60


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Round 2 Ends July 4th!
1. B' L U' R' L R L' U' u l 
2. L R' U R' L' R' U' R L R U' L' B u' r b 
3. L' R' L' U' R U R' L' B' u' 
4. R L R U R U L B' u' l' b'
5. U B R' U R U' B U' B' R' U R' L' B' r l 
6. U' L' U' R L R' B L B' L B' u r l' b'
7. R' B' U' R' B U B' U R u r
8. L R' L U B' U B L U R' L u r' l
9. B' U' L' U' R U R' L R L U' L U' R u' l
10. R L B' L B U L' U L U' R U R' U' R' B' u
11. U' L' B U' B' L R U R' U' L' U' R L' l b'
12. R L U' R U' L' U L R U R L B' l' b


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 30, 2015)

r2

race to sub 7
5.47, 6.59, 5.01, 9.52, 6.08, 9.47, 6.72, 5.88, 6.72, 5.08, 5.89, 5.75

ao12 = 6.36


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2015)

r2 sub 14
ao12: *15.06*
(6.88+), 10.93, (19.23), 16.04, 9.54, 17.65, 16.83, 14.94, 15.46, 16.48, 14.28, 18.47


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 9, 2015)

End of Round 2
Race to sub-14:
15.06 - Ordway Persyn

Race to sub-7:
6.36 - pyr14 (1 more)

Race to sub-5:
7.01 - RjFx2


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Round 3 - Ends July 13th or 18th (depends on who posts)
1. U' R L U R' L' u l'
2. U' B' U L R B' U' L' U' r b
3. U L B' L B' U' r b'
4. B' R L R B r' b u'
5. U' B' L' U' L B R' l r b'
6. U B R L U' B' R L' l b' u'
7. B' U L R' U' L' R' L' l' b u
8. L B R' L' U' R L R' l
9. L B R L' R L U' l r b'
10. B' L' R B U' R' L U r b'
11. L' R L B L' U' B R' r u'
12. R U' B' L' U L' r' u


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Round 3 Race to sub-5
5.18, 9.90, 6.06, 7.76, 4.48, 5.86, (10.00), 8.50, 5.28, (3.73), 6.48, 5.61
=6.51


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 10, 2015)

r3

race to sub 7

6.85, 4.26, 6.23, 7.48, 6.96, 6.97, 8.58, 10.84, 4.27, 8.36, 6.77, 6.43

ao12= 6.89

graduate!


----------



## Berd (Jul 12, 2015)

Round 3:

Race to Sub 7. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-12
*avg of 12: 7.69*

Time List:
10.19, 6.24, (2.80), 5.29, 7.98, 12.51, (12.70), 6.50, 6.27, 5.66, 7.73, 8.53


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 13, 2015)

End of Round 3!
(I'm changing mine to sub-7, too, b/c I haven't been doing good)

Race to sub-7:
6.89 - pyr14 (First Graduate!)
6.51 - RjFx2 (2 more!)
7.69 - Berd


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 13, 2015)

Round 4 (Ends July 18th-ish)
1. R' B L' B' U' L' B R' U' b'
2. L' R U' B' U' B' U L' l b u
3. R L R' U R' B' U' L' r b' u'
4. R U B' L B' U' R l' r b u'
5. B U' L R B' R U l r b' u'
6. L' U R' B' R' U' R' B l b' u'
7. L' B R' U B L R L' l r' u
8. U' R U L' B R' B l' r b
9. R L R' B R B' R U b'
10. L' U' B' R' L' U B L l r' b' u'
11. R L' U R' L U' B' R l' r b'
12. U' R U' B' R' U L' B l' r b


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 13, 2015)

Round 4 Race to sub-7
6.16, 11.20, 6.98, 10.45, 9.31, 6.66, 8.35, 7.75, (4.28), 6.76, (19.83), 10.88
=8.454
Still slow at 1-flip :/


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

Round 4, race to sub 7. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-14
*avg of 12: 8.19*

Time List:
7.12, (19.47), 8.56, 6.80, 9.42, 8.99, 8.64, 5.74, (5.74), 8.53, 7.05, 11.04


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 16, 2015)

r4
race to sub 6
(lel I use lbl/l4e)

11.86, 4.95, 6.09, 7.85, 9.04, 5.43, 7.11, 5.19, 12.42, 5.80, 5.92, 4.83 

lots of screw-ups but still sub 7 , atleast I didn't embarrass myself of getting sup 7 after I graduated.

ao12 = 6.92

I don't use 1-flip. im very slow at keyhole.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2015)

End of Round 4!
Race to sub-7:
8.19 - Berd
8.45 - me

Race to sub-6:
6.92 - pyr14


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Round 5 (Ends 28th, hopefully before nats)
1. B U L U' R' U' R' l' r b' u
2. R U' B L' R' L U L' l' r
3. L' U B' R L' U L' U l r' u
4. B' L U' R U' B L l' r' b u'
5. R' U L' R B' L R U' l r' b' u'
6. R' L U' B' L U L' R' U' l r' b' u'
7. R' B U R' B' L l r b' u'
8. U R' L U' R' U' R' r' u
9. U B L' B' R L' B r' b u' 
10. L U' B' R L' R U' L r' u'
11. U' L' B L' B' b' u
12. U L' U' B L' B' L U

Edit: my average was 7.63, (18.352) (2.301)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know what to race to. Maybe sub-3.5 or sub-3.

4.56, 3.45, (6.98), 3.26, 4.75, 4.10, 4.21, 3.92, 3.02, 3.23, (2.55), 3.06 = 3.76


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 22, 2015)

race to sub 6

5.25
5.25
6.94
14.57
6.28
9.05
8.53
12.18+
5.73
8.12
7.69
6.95


ao12 = 7.67

just fail

round 5


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 24, 2015)

Round 5
Race to sub 10
1. 10.00 
2. 13.90 
3. 12.57 
4. 10.98 
5. 17.71 
6. 12.36 
7. 13.95 
8. 9.45 
9.(DNF(19.71)) 
10. 11.26 
11. (4.30) 
12. 7.70 

ao12=11.99


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 29, 2015)

End of Round 5!
Sub 10:
11.99 - ViliusRibinskas
Sub 7:
7.63 - Me
Sub 6:
7.67 - pyr14
Sub 3.5:
3.76 - Daniel Wu


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 29, 2015)

Round 6 Ends Sometime after Nats!!!!
1. U' R' B' U B L' R U l' u'
2. U R B' U' B R' U R' l' r b u
3. U' B' L' R' U R B' l' r b' u
4. U' L B U' L' U R L' U' l' r
5. L' U L B R' L' U' l'
6. R' U B R B U' R L' u'
7. U' L' U R' L R l' b' u
8. L U' R L' B L' U L' l' r b u'
9. R L' B L' R U' L R' U l' r b
10. U' L' R B L' R L l' r
11. B L U B' R U B L' U' l' r u'
12. L' B R L U R L' U' l b' u'

Edit: my race to sub 7 average: 6.904


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 29, 2015)

R6 Race to sub 3.5. 
3.05, 3.59, 4.11, 4.26, 3.61, 3.60, 3.02, 4.45, (2.89), 3.76, 4.24, (5.88) = 3.77

0.01 worse than last week. Tips were very fail.


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 31, 2015)

race to sub 6 (round 6)

8.42
6.49
7.03
(4.04)
5.50
7.16
6.24
8.25
5.74
6.11
7.26
(10.03)

ao12 = 6.82

sub 7. atleast not too many screwups.


----------



## penguinz7 (Aug 3, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Round 7 (Ends by August 13th)
> 1.



what
Can we have some scrambles?


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 10, 2015)

this thread seems to have died. ill try regain it but im may or may not do once a week, i sometimes will be busy doing other stuff

round 7 scrambles

1. U L' B R L R' B R r' b u' (5.49)
2. R U' R B L' R U' B R' l' r u' (4.56)
3. B' U' R B U L' B R l' r' b' u (11.33)
4. R L' U' R L' U' L' R l' r b u (6.26)
5. L R' B' U' R L' R U l' r b' u' (4.42)
6. U B R U' B' R' U B R' l' r' b' u (8.08)
7. L R U' R B' U' L B r b' u (4.59)
8. L B L' R U B' L R' L' l' r b' u' (8.13)
9. L U' B R U' B R L' U l r b' u' (6.48)
10. U' R' B L' B R' L' U' l' r' b' u' (5.66)
11. U L' R' U L R' L' U l u (6.48)
12. U' B U B L' R' B U' (6.73) yes this is not a typo scramble

race to sub 6
ao12= 6.25... 
too many counting 8s


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 13, 2015)

R#7 sub-9 keyhole
Ao12: *9.44*

(5.22), 7.90, 13.14, (16.27+), 7.65, 10.10, 8.43, 10.75, 8.68, 9.07, 9.34, 9.32

could have been sub 9 if it weren't for the counting 13.


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 21, 2015)

round 8 scrambles

1. R U' B' U' R' U' L U' l 
2. L B U' B' L' R' L U l r 
3. U' L' B R' U' R L R B l' u 
4. U' L B' U' L' R' L B' l' r u' 
5. U L R B R L' U' B' L l u 
6. U B' U R' L B L R B' r u' 
7. U L' U B' R L R' B r' b 
8. U' L' B' L' R L U L l' r' b' 
9. U B' U' B U' L B' L U' l' r' u 
10. U' L' R B U L' B R' U l' r b u' 
11. U L' U L' B U B L' l r' b' u' 
12. L' R B' R' U' B' U' R' r' b'

4.96
5.20
5.42
6.43
3.82
6.69
8.62
7.89
5.30
5.01
8.74
6.42

ao12 = 6.19

i keep screwing up.. costing me sub 6

race to sub 6


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 16, 2015)

Round 8 - race to sub 15


*Ao12: 17.79*


1. (10.63)
2. 22.72
3. (DNF)
4. 11.29
5. 20.42
6. 19.18
7. 13.20
8. 17.28
9. 16.82
10. 20.47
11. 18.43
12. 18.16


I still hate edge cycles on pyra


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

round 8 results:

ronaldm: 17.19 (race to sub 15)
pyr14 : 6.19 (race to sub 6)

round 9:

avg of 12
current: 6.17 (σ = 0.75)
best: 6.17 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 6.17 (σ = 0.75)
Mean: 6.20

Time List:
1. 3.95 R U R B U' R B' R' l r' b' 
2. 6.10 U' L' R U' B' U R' B' U' l' b u' 
3. 7.20 L' U R L U L U L l' u' 
4. 6.99 B' L' U B R U' B' R l r u 
5. 5.55 U R' U' L R U L' R' U l' u 
6. 4.99 U' R' L R' U' L' R' L' R' r' 
7. 6.22 R' U' B U R' B' L' R' B' r' b 
8. 6.11 L U B' R B R B L' l r' u 
9. 8.67 R' U L R' U' B' R' U' r' b' u' 
10. 5.36 B' R' L B' L R' B L r' 
11. 6.13 U L U B' R' L U R l' b 
12. 7.09 B L R L' B' U R B l b u

use the scrambles i used


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 25, 2015)

Round 9
Race to sub 10
Average: 8.52 (Not bad)
Time List:
1. *(12.02)* 
2. 8.46 
3. 6.56 
4. 10.24 
5. 7.81 
6. 10.86 
7. 8.25 
8. 9.67 
9. 6.67 
10. *(6.43) * 
11. 8.34 
12. 8.38


----------



## Dadd (Nov 25, 2015)

Round 9
Race to sub 7
Ao12: 7.82 (bleh)
1: 3.94
2: 10.93
3: 11.47
4: 6.53
5: 5.82
6: 10.05
7: 4.94
8: 9.54
9: 4.55
10: 7.98
11: 9.42
12: 8.43


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 28, 2015)

r9 results

p.s. im not putting all the results, only the ones that passes their desired limit

ViliusRibinskas : 8.52 race to sub 10 (two more, sorry if i got this wrong)

r10 10 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 6.09 (σ = 1.12)
best: 6.09 (σ = 1.12)

Average: 6.09 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 6.21

Time List:
1. 6.19 U R' L B L B U R r b' u 
2. 9.31+ U R' B U' L' B' U' L l' r' b' 
3. 4.31 U L B' R' U' R U' R' b 
4. 5.99 U' L' B L' R U' R B' u' 
5. 8.26 U B' R U' R' B R' U l' r u 
6. 5.75 U R L' B' U L' B L R' l' r b u 
7. 4.51 U B' U B' U' R B R' l b' u' 
8. 7.51 L B U' R B U R U' l' b' u 
9. 4.99 L' U R L' R' U B R' l u' 
10. 6.03 R' L R' L U R' L B' l r' b' u' 
11. 5.25 R' B R' L' R L B U' r b u 
12. 6.42 U' B' L' U B R' L R l r' b' u'


----------



## Dadd (Nov 28, 2015)

Round 10
Race to sub- 7.5
6.82 AO12
1: 7.10
2: 6.92
3: 8.23
4: 4.42
5: 5.94 
6: 7.59
7: 6.84
8: 6.06
9: 6.20
10: 10.01
11: 6.54
12: 6.81

Yay! Next time i'll try again for race to sub 7.


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 5, 2015)

dadd 6.82 (ill just say u are race to sub 7) two more

round 11 scrambles

methods i used: LBL/L4E/keyhole

race to sub 6 (two more)

avg of 12
current: 5.93 (σ = 0.93)
best: 5.93 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 5.93 (σ = 0.93)
Mean: 5.93

Time List:
1. 5.87 U L' B' U' R L R' L' r' 
2. 7.14 U L' R' U' B' R' U' L' r b' u 
3. 7.59 R' B' U B R' L' B L U' l r u' 
4. 5.64 L U B U' B' L B' R l b' u' 
5. 6.53 R' L' U R' L' U R B' l' r' b u 
6. 4.74 U L U R' L R L B' L l b 
7. 4.72 B' R L' B R' L' B L b' 
8. 5.69 U L U' B L B U R' l' b u 
9. 4.27 R' U' B R' L R' L' B l' 
10. 7.59 L U' R' U L B' R L' l r b' u' 
11. 5.49 R U' L' R' B' U' B' R r' 
12. 5.95 R B R' B' R' B U' L l b' u'


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright I'm in.
Race to sub-4
Ao12: 4.02


Spoiler: Times



1. 3.71
2. 4.67
3. 4.48
4. 3.46
5. 5.08
6. 4.21
7. 3.07
8. 4.11
9. (5.74)
10. 4.29
11. 3.08
12. (2.98)


Although not sub 4, I'm pretty happy with that result. Those were the first solves of the day, and I'm usually slower then that not warmed up.


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 15, 2015)

race to sub 6

round 12 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 6.87 (σ = 2.43)
best: 6.87 (σ = 2.43)

Average: 6.87 (σ = 2.43)
Mean: 7.29

Time List:
1. 14.18 L' B U B' L' B' L' R' r' b u' 
2. 6.02 U' B R L' U' B' U L' r' u' 
3. 5.46 R B' U B' U B' L' B r' u 
4. 7.73 R L' B' U B' R' L R' l' r' b' 
5. 4.58 U' R B' R B U B R l' r u' 
6. 4.56 U L' B L U' B' R L r' u' 
7. 5.87 L' R U B' U' R L U' l' b' 
8. 4.80 U' B' R U B R B' R l b u' 
9. 11.79 U L' B' L' R U' B L r' 
10. 10.08 B' U B' U' R' U L R u 
11. 4.88 B' L' U' L B' U B L' l' r' b 
12. 7.54+ U R' B L R' B' L' R' L l' b' u'


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 19, 2015)

Round 12
Race to sub 10
Average: 7.90
Time list:
1. 9.01 
2. *(12.25) * 
3. 5.95 
4. 7.96 
5. 8.03 
6. *(5.53) *
7. 7.48 
8. 8.71 
9. 8.91 
10. 8.57 
11. 8.36 
12. 5.98 

[2/3]


----------



## Dadd (Dec 19, 2015)

I missed a few. Hopefully i'm still 1/3.
Race to sub-7 Round 12:
AO12: 6.56
Well, i'm 2/3 now.

Times:
1. 8.27 
2. 5.79
3. 5.02
4. 8.98
5. 7.12
6. 5.15
7. 5.84
8. 7.35
9. 6.10
10. 6.79
11. 6.02
12. 7.15


----------



## asacuber (Dec 23, 2015)

Add me too!
Race to sub 10 rd 12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 12: 9.016

Time List:
1. 9.664 
2. 7.896 
3. 9.040 
4. 8.856 
5. 8.760 
6. 7.560 
7. 9.080 
8. 10.816 
9. (6.881) 
10. 8.064 
11. (12.880) 
12. 10.424 

1/3


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2015)

Round 12
Race to sub-6
Average: 5.98
7.70, 7.82, 4.98, 8.15, 4.92, 5.08, 4.76, 6.16, 5.80, 5.51, 7.04, 4.70


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 24, 2015)

torch 1/3
asacuber 1/3
dadd 2/3
ViliusRibinskas 2/3
me, pyr14 0/3

round 13

race to sub 6

avg of 12
current: 6.03 (σ = 0.94)
best: 6.03 (σ = 0.94)

Average: 6.03 (σ = 0.94)
Mean: 6.10

Time List:
1. 5.57 L U' L R B' U R' L' l b u' 
2. 4.86 L B U B R' U' R U' L' l r' 
3. 6.43 U R' U' B' R U B R' U' l' r' b' u' 
4. 4.99 U' L U B U L U' B' l r b u 
5. 7.67+ U R U R U B U' R B r' b' u' 
6. 6.79 U R U L B' U B L' l' r b u 
7. 5.58 U L' U' L' R' L B R' l r u 
8. 5.79 U R B' L' R B' R L' l' r b' 
9. 5.28 U R' B' U' L R' L' U' l r' 
10. 7.23 L' R' B L R' B L' B l r b u' 
11. 4.99 B U R' L B R B L u 
12. 7.95 U' L' U' R U' R U B' l b' u

use my scrambles


----------



## asacuber (Dec 25, 2015)

Race to sub 10

Rd 13

2/3
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
avg of 12: 9.27

Time List:
1. 11.92 L U' L R B' U R' L' l b u' 
2. 8.37 L B U B R' U' R U' L' l r' 
3. 9.66 U R' U' B' R U B R' U' l' r' b' u' 
4. 9.80 U' L U B U L U' B' l r b u 
5. 7.39 U R U R U B U' R B r' b' u' 
6. 8.68 U R U L B' U B L' l' r b u 
7. 7.55 U L' U' L' R' L B R' l r u 
8. 6.89 U R B' L' R B' R L' l' r b' 
9. 11.13 U R' B' U' L R' L' U' l r' 
10. 11.29 L' R' B L R' B L' B l r b u' 
11. (6.15) B U R' L B R B L u 
12. (11.99) U' L' U' R U' R U B' l b' u

The scrambles are copied and pasted, don't get confused.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 25, 2015)

Round 13
Race to sub-10
Stackmat
Average: 9.90
Time List:
1. 12.53 
2. 7.85 
3. 10.44 
4. *(7.80) * 
5. *(13.85) *
6. 8.66 
7. 8.73 
8. 9.80 
9. 8.44 
10. 10.77 
11. 13.16 
12. 8.66 

Counting 12 and counting 13 lol
3/3 for race to sub 10


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 25, 2015)

R 13 Sub 9 (Keyhole)
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
avg of 12: 10.68

Time List:
8.25, 11.56, 13.16, 16.28+, 9.29, 11.17, 9.68, (8.03), 9.23, 8.54, (18.50), 9.68

Just got a Qiyi pyraminx, Its my new main. I had some sucky solves though.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 26, 2015)

Time to 3/3 (maybe?) Nope.
Race to sub-7
7.58 AO12
1. 7.03
2. 5.74
3. 9.98
4. 8.06
5. 7.74
6. 5.51
7. 7.77
8. 10.50
9. 6.96
10. 7.74
11. 7.70
12. 7.11


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 2, 2016)

round 14

avg of 12
current: 6.23 (σ = 0.78)
best: 6.23 (σ = 0.78)

Average: 6.23 (σ = 0.78)
Mean: 6.23

Time List:
1. 7.91 U R' B R' L' B R U l' r' b' u 
2. 6.34 R U B' L R' U L' R' r 
3. 5.65 L' U' B L R B U' B b' 
4. 5.42 U R U L R' U R' B U r' u' 
5. 6.56 R' U L' B R' B U R' l r 
6. 5.31 B' U L' B' R B' U B u 
7. 4.46 L' R' U' B L U' B R' b' 
8. 5.28 L U L' B R L' B L' l' r' u 
9. 6.75 B L U R B' L R U l' r b' 
10. 6.58 L U B U' B' U R' L l' r b' u' 
11. 7.58 U R' L R L R' U B' r' b u' 
12. 6.86 U' L B' R L' U' R L' l b' u'

round 13 results
dadd 0/3
Ordway Persyn 0/3
ViliusRibinskas 3/3 graduates!
asacuber 2/3


----------



## asacuber (Jan 3, 2016)

Race to sub 10 pyra 

Rd 14

Graduation 3/3! YASSS!



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-3
avg of 12: 9.460

Time List:
1. 8.760 U R' B R' L' B R U l' r' b' u 
2. 7.328 R U B' L R' U L' R' r 
3. (6.897) L' U' B L R B U' B b' 
4. 7.888 U R U L R' U R' B U r' u' 
5. 9.784 R' U L' B R' B U R' l r 
6. (12.216)B' U L' B' R B' U B u 
7. 10.424 L' R' U' B L U' B R' b' 
8. 11.344 L U L' B R L' B L' l' r' u 
9. 10.473 B L U R B' L R U l' r b' 
10. 10.248 L U B U' B' U R' L l' r b' u' 
11. 10.176 U R' L R L R' U B' r' b u' 
12. 8.176 U' L B' R L' U' R L' l b' u'


(Scrambles copied and pasted)


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 10, 2016)

asacuber, you graduate

r15 scrambles

Average: 6.31 (σ = 2.51)
Mean: 6.94

Time List:
1. 5.38 R' U' B R B' U B' L' l' r' b' u 
2. 4.50 L U L' B L R' U' L' l' b 
3. 3.38 U' L B U R B U L r b' u' 
4. 4.56 U' L B' L' U' R' B' L B' r' b u 
5. 5.98 L U L B R' U R' L u' 
6. 16.80 B R' L B' R L' B L' r' b' u' 
7. 6.42 R B' U' R' L' R' U B' l b' u' 
8. 8.29 U' B R U' R U' R U l r' b u 
9. 4.05 U' B L' U B' U B' U R l' r 
10. 12.24 U' R' U L' U' B R' L' R l b u 
11. 7.44+ L R' L R' B' L' R' B l r' b' u' 
12. 4.29 L B U R' L' B' R' U' l' b u

round ends when this post is 7 days old.

this couldve been sub 6 if i didnt get a pop on 16s and didnt screw up really bad on 12s...


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 10, 2016)

Round 15
Race to sub-9
Average: 9.70
Time List:
1. 10.21 
2. 7.04 
3. 9.67 
4. 10.89 
5. 9.34 
6. *(5.71) * 
7. 7.94 
8. 11.18 
9. *(11.74)* 
10. 11.20 
11. 7.88 
12. 11.65


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 11, 2016)

Round 15 sub 9
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-10
avg of 12: 10.87

Time List:
9.83, 13.35, 9.67, 9.42, 13.57, 12.26, 10.96, 10.53, (13.75), 10.03, (8.94), 9.12


----------



## asacuber (Jan 15, 2016)

Rd 15

Race to sub 9

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-15
avg of 12: 9.15

Time List:
1. 8.44 R' U' B R B' U B' L' l' r' b' u 
2. 9.31 L U L' B L R' U' L' l' b 
3. 8.47 U' L B U R B U L r b' u' 
4. (13.19) U' L B' L' U' R' B' L B' r' b u 
5. 8.45 L U L B R' U R' L u' 
6. 7.78 B R' L B' R L' B L' r' b' u' 
7. 9.87 R B' U' R' L' R' U B' l b' u' 
8. 11.12 U' B R U' R U' R U l r' b u 
9. 11.82 U' B L' U B' U B' U R l' r 
10. 7.98 U' R' U L' U' B R' L' R l b u 
11. (6.05) L R' L R' B' L' R' B l r' b' u' 
12. 8.21 L B U R' L' B' R' U' l' b u

Those 2 counting 11's...


----------



## epride17 (Jan 16, 2016)

Race to sub 8

avg 8.91

7.36, 7.97, 5.65, 8.97, 8.49, 12.40, 7.31, 10.42, 11.16, 13.61, 6.64, 8.37


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 17, 2016)

r15 results:
noone graduates

r16 scrambles
ends when post is 1 week old


avg of 12
current: 6.18 (σ = 1.02)
best: 6.18 (σ = 1.02)

Average: 6.18 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 6.24

Time List:
1. 6.19 U' R B' R' U L' B R L' l u' 
2. 4.11 U L U' B' U B U B' R b' 
3. 5.89 R' B' U' L R' B' L R' r u' 
4. 7.79 R U' R' U R' U' R L' l' r b' u 
5. 5.70 U L' B' U' B L R' L' l' r b u' 
6. 8.04 L' B' L U' B R U' R' l' r b 
7. 6.29 U' R B U R' U L U l r 
8. 5.09 L R U' R B' U L B l r u 
9. 6.24 U R' U' B' R' B' U R' l' r b' u 
10. 5.60 R' B U R B L' U B l 
11. 8.91 U R' L B' R U' B' R B l r b u 
12. 4.99 U' B R' L U' L' B' R' l

im pathetic... cant even sub 6


----------



## epride17 (Jan 18, 2016)

race to sub 8

avg 8.20

8.75, 7.60, 11.09, 8.86, 12.26, 8.26, 7.47, 5.45, 8.93, 5.16, 8.94, 6.62


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 20, 2016)

R16 Sub 9
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-19
avg of 12: 10.12

Time List:
11.78, 9.52, 11.24, 10.09, 8.76, 8.61, 9.20, 12.54, 10.83, (7.67), (16.64), 8.61
Not Very good


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 16
Race to sub-9
Average: 8.97
Time List:
1. 7.72 
2. 8.04 
3. 8.56+ 
4. 8.32 
5. 8.76 
6. *(7.31) * 
7. 8.78 
8. 9.50 
9. 11.01 
10. 8.44 
11.* (11.30)* 
12. 10.59 

Counting 10 and 11, wut


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 25, 2016)

r16 results
viliusribinskas 1/3
ordway persyn 0/3
epride17 0/3

r17 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 6.63 (σ = 1.18)
best: 6.63 (σ = 1.18)

Average: 6.63 (σ = 1.18)
Mean: 6.57

Time List:
1. 8.11 L' R' B' R' L U L B l' r u 
2. 4.09 U B' U B U B' R B' r b u' 
3. 8.48 L B R' L B' R U' R B l r' b' u' 
4. 5.42 R B L B L B R B l r b 
5. 6.68 R B' L' R' L' B U L' l r' b u' 
6. 4.99 R B R' L' U B L B l r b' u' 
7. 6.44 U L' U L' R B U' B b' u 
8. 6.57 L' R B' L' R B R' U B' r' b' u 
9. 8.33 L' R' B U' L B U B l r b u' 
10. 5.95 U' B' R B' U' L R' B U' l r' b u' 
11. 8.06 U R U' B U B U' R' B l' u' 
12. 5.74 L B' U' L R' B L B l r

well, this is what happens when i stop pyraminx and start practising megaminx

my megaminx race thread if anyone is interested: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56903-megaminx-race-thread


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 25, 2016)

Round 17
Race to sub-9
Average: 8.91

Time List:
1. 10.10 
2. *(5.69) * 
3. *(11.28) * 
4. 7.49 
5. 6.29 
6. 7.96 
7. 7.08+ 
8. 9.62 
9. 11.08 
10. 7.25 
11. 11.04 
12. 11.25+ 

Dang, those +2s and fails at the end...


----------



## epride17 (Jan 27, 2016)

race to sub 8

avg 8.00

7.64, 6.15, 10.67, 6.56, 8.03, 9.38, 8.49, 10.02, 7.35, 7.98, 6.68, 7.83

Not sure if this count but its close


----------



## asacuber (Jan 29, 2016)

r16 race to sub 9


Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-29
avg of 12: 9.41

Time List:
1. 7.78 L' R' B' R' L U L B l' r u 
2. 6.24 U B' U B U B' R B' r b u' 
3. 10.62 L B R' L B' R U' R B l r' b' u' 
4. (DNF(7.92)) R B L B L B R B l r b 
5. 14.77 R B' L' R' L' B U L' l r' b u' 
6. 9.44+ R B R' L' U B L B l r b' u' 
7. (5.86) U L' U L' R B U' B b' u 
8. 10.82 L' R B' L' R B R' U B' r' b' u 
9. 9.53 L' R' B U' L B U B l r b u' 
10. 8.01 U' B' R B' U' L R' B U' l r' b u' 
11. 7.86 U R U' B U B U' R' B l' u' 
12. 9.06 L B' U' L R' B L B l r

stackmatted
8.72 without the DNF... oh well

The dnf was pretty ridiculous, I lifted my hands of the timer and it did not start, did 2 moves, undid them and again did a normal solve which was actually 9.92+(loltips)


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 2, 2016)

no graduates this week
yeah ill count that 8.00 as (0/3)... such a shame, your so close but u'll get there, im sure

r18 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 6.94 (σ = 1.55)
best: 6.94 (σ = 1.55)

Average: 6.94 (σ = 1.55)
Mean: 6.98

Time List:
1. 6.99+ R U' R L' U' L' R U' l r' b u' 
2. 6.36 L B' R U' B' R U L' l' r b' u' 
3. 11.10 U L' U R U L' R B l' r' b' 
4. 3.23 U L U L R U' B R b 
5. 5.35 U L B' U' L B R L' B' l r' u' 
6. 6.49 R B' L' R B' U' B' R' l b' 
7. 4.67 U' R' B' U' L R' L' U' r' b' 
8. 10.38 L R U' R L R B' L l' r u 
9. 7.66 L R' U' L R U' R' L' l' r' b u 
10. 6.96 L' B' L' U B U L B r' b' u' 
11. 7.90 U L B L' R L R L' l' r b u' 
12. 6.68 U B' R U B' U B U l' r' u'

i should just give up on life.... bad average


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2016)

r18 sub 9 (Keyhole)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-4
avg of 12: 10.055

Time List:
(15.107), 8.593, 12.555, (6.524), 9.548, 11.194, 8.298, 12.862, 10.001, 10.591, 9.000, 7.913

Bad


----------



## 26doober (Feb 5, 2016)

Round 17
Race to sub 15

Average: 15.49

1. 13.259
2. 18.066
3. 22.129
4. 22.374
5. 9.834
6. 9.697
7. (9.068)
8. 15.930
9. 16.835
10. (35.554)
11. 9.093
12. 17.662


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 5, 2016)

Race to sub-5 

Times: I lost them because I accidently copied something over my times... but I remember got a 3.84 on the 2nd scramble and a 4.07, two sup-7 solves, one 6 second solve and the rest were 5's. 


Average: 5.58

Too bad I didn't get more sub-5 solves. Not the greatest average for me, but I wouldnt be upset if I got a 5.5x average in an official comp


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 18
Race to sub-9
Method: LBL
Average: 8.57
Average of 12: 8.573
Time list:
1. 9.47
2. 6.44
3. 9.99
4. *(6.28) *
5. *(10.47) *
6. 8.86
7. 7.91
8. 8.68
9. 8.84
10. 7.98
11. 9.32
12. 8.24


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 18
race to sub-7
ao12:8.39
8.74, 8.18, 9.75, 7.62, 8.02, 11.03, 6.13, 10.25, 6.06, 9.20, 9.92, 5.14
extremely bad


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 10, 2016)

potential graduates

viliusribinskas 1/3

r19 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 6.06 (σ = 1.17)
best: 6.06 (σ = 1.17)

Average: 6.06 (σ = 1.17)
Mean: 6.31

Time List:
1. 5.56 B' L B' U L B' L' R r 
2. 7.93 R B R' L R' B U' R l r b' u 
3. 5.66 L' U' R' L U R' L R l r' b u 
4. 4.54 L R' B' L' U' R' U' R' l' r' b u' 
5. 6.03 U L U R B' U' B L' l' r u' 
6. 5.04 L' R U' L R L B U' l' b u 
7. 5.84 U' L' B U' L' R' L' R' l' b' u 
8. 4.67 B' U R U' R U B R l' r' u 
9. 5.68 L' R' L B U L B' L l b 
10. 5.82 R U R B' L U R' B l' u' 
11. 10.57+ U R B' L U' L' R' B U' l' r b' 
12. 8.31+ R U L' U R U R' U l b' u

epic fail.... why did i have to +2....


----------



## asacuber (Feb 10, 2016)

yea
Race to sub 9 r19
1/3



Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-10
avg of 12: 8.20

Time List:
1. 9.43 B' L B' U L B' L' R r 
2. 9.36 R B R' L R' B U' R l r b' u 
3. 8.78 L' U' R' L U R' L R l r' b u 
4. 5.82 L R' B' L' U' R' U' R' l' r' b u' 
5. 7.27 U L U R B' U' B L' l' r u' 
6. 6.74 L' R U' L R L B U' l' b u 
7. 10.80 U' L' B U' L' R' L' R' l' b' u 
8. 9.85 B' U R U' R U B R l' r' u 
9. 8.44 L' R' L B U L B' L l b 
10. 5.55 R U R B' L U R' B l' u' 
11. (15.02) U R B' L U' L' R' B U' l' r b' 
12. (4.75) R U L' U R U R' U l b' u


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 18 race to sub-7 
ao12: 7.32
14.12, 8.98, 7.09, 6.44, 7.03, 6.56, 6.69, 8.14, 7.36, 6.23, 8.66, 6.01
fail #1


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2016)

R18 sub 9 Keyhole

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-13
avg of 12: 9.556

Time List:
7.198, 10.518, (12.578), (6.006), 8.857, 8.680, 8.560, 12.268, 11.538, 7.884, 8.958, 11.094


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 13, 2016)

R19
Sub-15
avg of 12: 14.452

Time List:
15.680, 12.380, (39.980), 8.630, 10.880, 8.810, (8.590), 20.750, 9.310, 27.340, 17.670, 13.070


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 17, 2016)

potential graduates

asacuber 1/3
forcefulness 1/3


r20 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 6.66 (σ = 1.06)
best: 6.66 (σ = 1.06)

Average: 6.66 (σ = 1.06)
Mean: 6.82

Time List:
1. 7.37 U L' U L' U' R L' B l b u' 
2. 3.41 U L' R L' B U' L' B' l' b u 
3. 6.09 L B U L U' L' R U' l' r' u' 
4. 6.97 U L' U R B U R B l' r' b' u 
5. 4.81 R L B U' B L U L' l r' b 
6. 7.76+ L' U' B' L' R U' R B l' r b 
7. 5.05 R' B' U' R' B U' R' U' l' b 
8. 7.48 U L B' U' R' B' R' B' l' b u 
9. 11.77 U R' U' L' U' R L B U' b' u 
10. 6.47 U B' U B' U' L' R L l' r' b 
11. 7.74 L' R' L U' R' L' U' L' B' l' b' u' 
12. 6.84 L B' R' L' B L R' B l' r b' u

utter fail, thanks 11

i just seriously cant pyra anymore.

round ends when this post is 1 week old


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 18, 2016)

R20 Race to Sub-6 on Pyraminx

1/3

Ao12 = 5.80

Times:

1. 5.13
2. (3.67)
3. 5.72
4. 5.15
5. 4.33
6. (8.04)
7. 5.44
8. 6.01
9. 5.98
10. 6.50
11. 6.92
12. 6.73


That average started off really good and it finished good. Overall it was a pretty good average for me.


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 20, 2016)

r20 race to sub-11 

Times: Ao12=11.73

1. 6.78
2. 6.97
3. 11.37
4. 14.91
5. 14.92
6. 14.96
7. 14.55
8. 12.44
9. 9.68
10. 13.28
11. 8.13
12. 12.78


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 20, 2016)

Round 20 race to sub-7 
ao12: 6.39
5.19, 4.90, 14.29, 7.98, 5.64, 5.61, 6.86, 6.03, 6.40, 8.30, 5.60, 6.30
success #1


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 23, 2016)

Round 20
Race to sub-9 
Average: 7.19
Time List:
1. (11.75) 
2. 6.09 
3. 5.91 
4. 6.80 
5. 6.45 
6. 7.09 
7. 7.97 
8. 8.01 
9. (5.76) 
10. 7.79 
11. 8.14 
12. 7.64 

[3/3] Yay


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 24, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas 3/3 go choose a new goal
yetiowin 1/3
kid who cubes 0/3
tcubesak 1/3


round 21 scrambles

FINALLY SUb 6! (1/3 for me)

avg of 12
current: 5.27 (σ = 0.86)
best: 5.27 (σ = 0.86)

Average: 5.27 (σ = 0.86)
Mean: 5.49

Time List:
1. 6.03 U R' B R U' B R U' R r' b u' 
2. 5.87 L R B L' U' R' B U' l' r u 
3. 9.21 U' R' U R' U L' B U l' r' b u 
4. 5.42 L U R L R' B U L l b 
5. 5.32 U' L' U R U B' U' L' U l u 
6. 4.88 U L' R L' R U R' L' 
7. 4.00 U B' R B' R L' R B' r b u' 
8. 5.08 R U' L B R' L' R' L l' r' u 
9. 4.97 L' B' R L' U L' B' L' r b 
10. 4.21 U L' U' L U' R L R' l r' b 
11. 3.90 L' R L' U' R' L' B U r b' u 
12. 6.89 U L' B R' U' L' U' R' l' b u'

round ends on 2nd of march (gmt+11)
basically, when this post is one week old


----------



## kbrune (Feb 29, 2016)

Round 21
Race to sub 15
Ave: 17.91

22.95, 22.22, 25.57, 18.33, 25.09, 17.93, 31.29, 14.28, 11.55, 16.78, 15.99

Well.. surprised since this is my first sub 20 average. Hopefully this is a sign of quick progress!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 2, 2016)

Round 21
Race to sub-7
Average: 6.61
Time List:
1. 6.13 
2. 7.52 
3. 5.75 
4. 6.99 
5. 5.59 
6. 5.49 
7. 8.13 
8. 6.05 
9. 7.70 
10. 6.73 
11. *(5.40)*  
12. *(8.53) *

4 Sub-NR solves and Sub-NR average. I'm ready to get another 2 NRs next month. NR average is 7.41, and NR single is 5.92 by me.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 3, 2016)

r21 results
viliusribinskas 1/3
kbrune 0/3

r22 scrambles
avg of 12
current: 6.11 (σ = 1.27)
best: 6.11 (σ = 1.27)

Average: 6.11 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 6.26

Time List:
1. 5.76 L U' L' R' U B' U R' l' u 
2. 8.41 L R U L B' U' L R l r u 
3. 5.32 U B' R U R U R L' l r b u 
4. 5.00 U L U' B' U' L U' R' B' l r' b u 
5. 9.43 U L B R' U' B' L U' l' r 
6. 5.02 U L R' U R' L B U' r b' u 
7. 4.57 R' B U L' B L' R U' l' 
8. 6.04 L' U L R' B' R' U' B' l r' u' 
9. 5.26 U L' U R' U' B L' B l b 
10. 7.98 L' U R B' R' B' R' L' l r' b' u' 
11. 5.18 U R U' L U B' L' R l r' u' 
12. 7.07 U' R U L' U B U' B R l' r b

well 0/3 for me

round ends when this post is 1 week old


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 4, 2016)

R22 Race to Sub-6 on Pyraminx

Ao12 = 6.15

Times:

1. 4.63
2. 4.25
3. 6.67
4. 8.35
5. 4.77
6. (8.49)
7. 6.54
8. 5.95
9. 5.88
10. 6.85
11. (3.26)
12. 7.60


Overall this was a good average for me.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 9, 2016)

Round 22
To sub 15
Ave: 20.37

19.36, 20.08, 20.86, 22.17, 16.08, 17.00, 17.83, 17.24, 18.32, 16.34, 18.96, 14.11, 21.62

My brain just doesn't get pyraminx.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 10, 2016)

no graduates this week

round 23 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 5.41 (σ = 1.06)
best: 5.41 (σ = 1.06)

Average: 5.41 (σ = 1.06)
Mean: 5.65

Time List:
1. 6.06 L U' L R U L' U' B' l r' b u' 
2. 3.07 U L' U R B R' L' B' U b' 
3. 5.71 L' U B' R' L R B' U' R l' r' 
4. 3.79 U L' U L' U L U' L' b u 
5. 6.11 U B L' B R' U L R' B' l' r' b' u' 
6. 7.01 U' B U' L R' L' R' B l r b 
7. 10.62 L' R' B R' U R' U L' l r' b u 
8. 4.28 L' R L' B U L' U R r' b' 
9. 3.98 U R U R U' B' L B' l' b 
10. 5.37 R B' R' U' B' R U' B' l r' u 
11. 5.63 U' B' L' U B R B' U r b' u' 
12. 6.09 U L R L' U L' R L' l r b u

1/3 for me race to sub 6


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2016)

r23 race to sub 9
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-13
avg of 12: 10.46

Time List:
1. 9.40 L U' L R U L' U' B' l r' b u' 
2. 8.05 U L' U R B R' L' B' U b' 
3. 14.52 L' U B' R' L R B' U' R l' r' 
4. 14.76+ U L' U L' U L U' L' b u 
5. 7.29 U B L' B R' U L R' B' l' r' b' u' 
6. 10.53 U' B U' L R' L' R' B l r b 
7. 10.32 L' R' B R' U R' U L' l r' b u 
8. 8.97 L' R L' B U L' U R r' b' 
9. 10.67 U R U R U' B' L B' l' b 
10. 10.09 R B' R' U' B' R U' B' l r' u 
11. (15.97) U' B' L' U B R B' U r b' u' 
12. (7.19) U L R L' U L' R L' l r b u

trash


----------



## kbrune (Mar 14, 2016)

Round 23
To sub 15
Ave: 17.27

14.86, 16.13, 15.32, 15.48, 16.63, 15.57, 17.14, 20.74, 16.99, 23.33, 20.60, 18.06

No bad.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 17, 2016)

no graduates this time

round 24 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17
avg of 12: 6.00

Time List:
1. 7.15+ U B L' B' U' L' U B' r' u' 
2. 5.53 L' R' U' L' R' L U' R B' r' b' 
3. 5.84 U' L R B R L' U L' R' b u 
4. 5.71 U L U' B R U' B U L l u' 
5. 5.67 U B R' B U L' U B r' b' u 
6. 5.36 U' L' R' L' R' U' L U l' r 
7. 6.51 U' L' B L U B' L' U l' 
8. (8.46) U R L B' R' U R' B l' b' u 
9. 5.48 U' L R' U' B' U B' U' l r' u' 
10. 5.10 B' U B R' U' B' L R r b' u 
11. 7.59 U B' L R' B' L' U' R' L' u 
12. (3.64) B R L' B R' U L B b u

race to sub 6 0/3

so much rage quit right here


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17

Round 24

Race to Sub 10

Average of 12

* 9.76 (σ = 1.52)*

Time List:
1. 10.54 U B L' B' U' L' U B' r' u' 
2. *12.44* L' R' U' L' R' L U' R B' r' b' 
3. 9.72 U' L R B R L' U L' R' b u 
4. 9.43 U L U' B R U' B U L l u' 
5. 6.91 U B R' B U L' U B r' b' u 
6. 10.95 U' L' R' L' R' U' L U l' r 
7. 12.00 U' L' B L U B' L' U l' 
8. 9.24 U R L B' R' U R' B l' b' u 
9. 7.74 U' L R' U' B' U B' U' l r' u' 
10. *6.57 * B' U B R' U' B' L R r b' u 
11. 10.72 U B' L R' B' L' U' R' L' u 
12. 10.29 B R L' B R' U L B b u

I want to podium Perth Cube-Con, gotta go fast.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 17, 2016)

Round 24
To sub 15
Ave: 15.97

16.93, 21.29, 19.63, 9.50, 15.56, 20.03, 14.47, 12.33, 15.61, 21.47, 14.31

2 sub 10s. . First time and I get 2 in the same ao12. Lol


----------



## SlowSari (Mar 19, 2016)

Race to Sub-15
Round 24

Avg of 12: 15.270

Time List:
1. 13.776 L U' L R U L' U' B' l r' b u' 
2. 11.313 U L' U R B R' L' B' U b' 
3. 14.264 L' U B' R' L R B' U' R l' r' 
4. 14.615 U L' U L' U L U' L' b u 
5. 9.984 U B L' B R' U L R' B' l' r' b' u' 
6. 23.032 U' B U' L R' L' R' B l r b 
7. 10.648 L' R' B R' U R' U L' l r' b u 
8. 18.375 L' R L' B U L' U R r' b' 
9. (5.392) U R U R U' B' L B' l' b 
10. (23.551) R B' R' U' B' R U' B' l r' u 
11. 22.105 U' B' L' U B R B' U r b' u' 
12. 14.592 U L R L' U L' R L' l r b u

5.392 is single PB!


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 24, 2016)

potential grauates

leerylangers 1/3

r25 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-24
avg of 12: 5.34

Time List:
1. 4.60 U L U' L R U L' B' R l r u 
2. 6.73 R L B' U L' R' L B l r b' u' 
3. 3.72 R B' U' B' R' U B U' l' b u 
4. (3.39) R U B U B U' R B r u 
5. 4.23 U L B' L U B L' B' l r u' 
6. (8.43) U B R' L' B R L' B' U' L l' r b u 
7. 4.54 U' L' B R U R' B U l u' 
8. 6.14 U R B L R L U' L' r b u' 
9. 4.65 U' B' R' U B L R' L r b 
10. 6.36 U' B' U B' R U' R U r' b u' 
11. 6.64 L' U B' R L B' R' B l r' b u' 
12. 5.78 U R L' B' R' L B' L U' l' r' b'

1/3 for me. ive been tryharding so much on pyraminx lately.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 26, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-26
solves/total: 12/12

*10.47s*

I am failing every goal.

How would you guys lube a Moyu Pyra?
Should I remove the BB's?
Will Maru work ok?
So much I don't know.

Time List:
1. 11.11 U L U' L R U L' B' R l r u 
2. 11.99 R L B' U L' R' L B l r b' u' 
3. 9.71 R B' U' B' R' U B U' l' b u 
4. 9.15 R U B U B U' R B r u 
5. 10.31 U L B' L U B L' B' l r u' 
6. 10.90 U B R' L' B R L' B' U' L l' r b u 
7. 12.44 U' L' B R U R' B U l u' 
8. 7.86 U R B L R L U' L' r b u' 
9. 9.54 U' B' R' U B L R' L r b 
10. 12.75 U' B' U B' R U' R U r' b u' 
11. 8.73 L' U B' R L B' R' B l r' b u' 
12. 10.79 U R L' B' R' L B' L U' l' r' b'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 27, 2016)

r25 race to sub 9 
0/3
fail


Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-27
avg of 12: 9.31

Time List:
1. 10.36 U L U' L R U L' B' R l r u 
2. 8.20 R L B' U L' R' L B l r b' u' 
3. (6.44) R B' U' B' R' U B U' l' b u 
4. 9.76 R U B U B U' R B r u 
5. 7.04 U L B' L U B L' B' l r u' 
6. 11.43 U B R' L' B R L' B' U' L l' r b u 
7. (11.84) U' L' B R U R' B U l u' 
8. 11.39 U R B L R L U' L' r b u' 
9. 8.07 U' B' R' U B L R' L r b 
10. 7.72 U' B' U B' R U' R U r' b u' 
11. 9.28 L' U B' R L B' R' B l r' b u' 
12. 9.84 U R L' B' R' L B' L U' l' r' b'


----------



## kbrune (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 25
To sub 15
Ave: 15.54

14.05, 16.90, 14.15, 22.21, 16.85, 15.97, 8.81, 12.77, 10.22, 22.64, 14.91, 17.34

Getting closer! I'm sure I could shave 1 second off my time if I could pick up the Pyra without it slipping in my hands all the time.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 1, 2016)

noone graduates

r26 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
avg of 12: 6.25

Time List:
1. 5.77 L R B U R U' L' B l' r b' u 
2. 5.34 U B' R U B' L R L r b u' 
3. 7.98 R' U L' R' B U L B' l' r u' 
4. 5.61 U' B' L' U' L R' L R l r' b u' 
5. 5.76 U' L B L' U' B U R' l' r b' u 
6. 8.17+ U B U R' U L' B' R' L' l r' 
7. 7.48 U B' U L' U R' L' U' l' r' b u' 
8. 5.50 L' U B L' R U L' B' l r' b' 
9. (9.20) L B' U' B R U L B l b u 
10. 5.21 L U R B' R B' R' B l' r 
11. 5.66 B L' R U L R L' B l' b' 
12. (4.99) U B R' U' R L B' L' l' r b'

fml... can i at least have a 2/3 pls?


----------



## asacuber (Apr 6, 2016)

r26 race to sub 9
1/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-6
avg of 12: 8.25

Time List:
1. 7.40 L R B U R U' L' B l' r b' u 
2. 7.33 U B' R U B' L R L r b u' 
3. 8.64 R' U L' R' B U L B' l' r u' 
4. 8.90 U' B' L' U' L R' L R l r' b u' 
5. 7.75 U' L B L' U' B U R' l' r b' u 
6. 8.41 U B U R' U L' B' R' L' l r' 
7. (22.72) U B' U L' U R' L' U' l' r' b u' 
8. 10.57 L' U B L' R U L' B' l r' b' 
9. 8.93 L B' U' B R U L B l b u 
10. (6.36) L U R B' R B' R' B l' r 
11. 7.72 B L' R U L R L' B l' b' 
12. 6.81 U B R' U' R L B' L' l' r b'


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 8, 2016)

asacuber 1/3

r27 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8
avg of 12: 5.77

Time List:
1. 4.83 L R' U' L' U' R' L' U r b
2. 5.36 U' L R B U' R' B' L' l' u'
3. (DNF(7.77)) R B' L U' R' B' R' L l r b u
4. (4.32) U B' L' B U' L B' R' U r b' u'
5. 5.53 U L U B L B' R U' l' b'
6. 4.86 L B' R U B' U' B R l r b
7. 5.32 U L' B' L U R' B L r b' u'
8. 6.83+ L B' R' B L B L R l b' u
9. 7.68+ R L U' B' R' U B U' l r' u'
10. 6.51 U B' U' B R U L' B' U l b u'
11. 5.78 U' B' R L B' R B' L' l' r'
12. 5.00 U' B R' L U' L' U' B l' r' b' u'

1/3 yet again. can i go for 2/3? 
i most likely got a comp on 8/5/16 (D/M/YY)
round ends on 15/4/16 (when this post is one week old) {dd/m/yy}


----------



## asacuber (Apr 10, 2016)

r27 race to sub 9 
2/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
avg of 12: 7.50

Time List:
1. 8.72 L R' U' L' U' R' L' U r b 
2. 6.13 U' L R B U' R' B' L' l' u' 
3. 11.18 R B' L U' R' B' R' L l r b u 
4. 8.53 U B' L' B U' L B' R' U r b' u' 
5. 6.06 U L U B L B' R U' l' b' 
6. (4.79) L B' R U B' U' B R l r b 
7. 8.91 U L' B' L U R' B L r b' u' 
8. 7.35 L B' R' B L B L R l b' u 
9. (11.83) R L U' B' R' U B U' l r' u' 
10. 5.61 U B' U' B R U L' B' U l b u' 
11. 5.56 U' B' R L B' R B' L' l' r' 
12. 6.96 U' B R' L U' L' U' B l' r' b' u'


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

Round 27
Sub 15
Ave: 14.27

11.45, 18.71, 15.94, 11.10, 11.85, 12.41, 17.53, 11.09, 20.94, 10.25, 13.12, 19.45

Getting better at look ahead. Now need consistency!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 11, 2016)

race to sub7! 
4.30, 6.71, 8.30, 7.58, 4.29, 4.74, 7.40, 4.01, 7.45, 5.83, 5.96, 7.03 = 6.13 avg12.
1/3
I'm actually global sub7, but racing to sub6 is gonna be a pain xD


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 15, 2016)

asacuber 2/3
youcubing 1/3
krbune 1/3

r28 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
avg of 12: 6.55

Time List:
1. 5.44 U B' U' L U B' L' B l' r' u
2. (2.67) R' B' U' R L' B U R l'
3. 5.53 U' R L' B L R B R' L r'
4. 8.81 U R B' U' L B L U' r u
5. 6.94 U' R' B' L B' U' L R' B' r b' u
6. 9.23+ U' B L' B' R' L B' U' r b' u'
7. 6.14 U B' L U L' B' L' U l b u'
8. 5.36 L' U' L' R' L U' R U' l' r b u
9. 5.52 U L' B' U L' U' L B' l' r' b u
10. 5.02 U' L B' U L U B' L l' r
11. (16.99) U R' L U' L R' L' R' l r u
12. 7.48+ L B U' B L' U R' B l' u

***... can i get 2/3... my hands were so sweaty. i kept locking up.

round ends on friday 29th of april 9:36pm (gmt+10 aest)


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm going to do this because why not?
r28 Race to sub 3.5
avg of 12: 3.55

Time List:
1. 2.37 
2. (2.13)
3. 4.46
4. 3.70
5. (5.40) 
6. 3.21
7. 3.95 
8. 3.14 
9. 4.43
10. 3.08
11. 3.85
12. 3.28
Shame about the two counting fours, without them, the average would have been 3.32...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

R28 sub 9 (Keyhole, Qiyi)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
avg of 12: 9.412

Time List:
7.725, 10.842, 8.050, (6.336), 8.237, 11.329+, (11.583), 11.574, 7.471, 11.242, 8.363, 9.287


----------



## asacuber (Apr 16, 2016)

r28 race to sub 9 

3/3
Graduate whee

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
avg of 12: 8.51

Time List:
1. 7.22 U B' U' L U B' L' B l' r' u 
2. (2.57) R' B' U' R L' B U R l' 
3. 9.79 U' R L' B L R B R' L r' 
4. 4.61 U R B' U' L B L U' r u 
5. (20.28) U' R' B' L B' U' L R' B' r b' u 
6. 8.77 U' B L' B' R' L B' U' r b' u' 
7. 10.20 U B' L U L' B' L' U l b u' 
8. 6.60 L' U' L' R' L U' R U' l' r b u 
9. 9.10 U L' B' U L' U' L B' l' r' b u 
10. 8.81 U' L B' U L U B' L l' r 
11. 8.98 U R' L U' L R' L' R' l r u 
12. 10.98 L B U' B L' U R' B l' u

Thought that I was gonna throw it all away 

Next: Race to sub 8!!!


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 22, 2016)

asacuber graduates

r29 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-23
avg of 12: 6.15

Time List:
1. 7.83+ R' U L B' L' U R' B l' r' b u
2. 7.34 L R' L R' B U L' B l u'
3. 6.54 U B U B' L' B' L' R' b' u'
4. (10.03) L B' U B R' U' R U l' r b
5. 5.96 R U' B' U R B L' B l' r' b' u
6. (3.50) B' U' R' L U R B L' l b' u
7. 5.24 L U B L' U R' L B l r' u
8. 6.40 U' R B' R L' R' B' L' l r' b' u
9. 5.79 R U R' U' R L U' R' r b u'
10. 5.05 L U' B R' B' U R' L U l b'
11. 4.56 U B' L' U' B U R' L' u'
12. 6.80 B' U' L' R' B' L R U' l r' b' u

... bad

race to sub 6

round ends on saturday 1:32am gmt+10


----------



## asacuber (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm choosing race to sub 7

r29

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
avg of 12: 7.72

Time List:
1. 6.55 R' U L B' L' U R' B l' r' b u 
2. 10.76 L R' L R' B U L' B l u' 
3. 6.60 U B U B' L' B' L' R' b' u' 
4. 5.99 L B' U B R' U' R U l' r b 
5. 7.66 R U' B' U R B L' B l' r' b' u 
6. (14.32) B' U' R' L U R B L' l b' u 
7. 8.11+ L U B L' U R' L B l r' u 
8. 11.36 U' R B' R L' R' B' L' l r' b' u 
9. 6.80 R U R' U' R L U' R' r b u' 
10. 5.24 L U' B R' B' U R' L U l b' 
11. (4.63) U B' L' U' B U R' L' u' 
12. 8.08 B' U' L' R' B' L R U' l r' b' u

couldve been much better


----------



## kbrune (Apr 25, 2016)

Round 29
Sub 15
Ave 13.40

16.32, 19.07, 8.23, 11.98, 13.41, 15.19, 9.33, 10.10, 16.08, 18.91, 9.48, 13.16

Haven't been doing Pyra enough lately. Lost some consistency. Still good ave for me though.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 30, 2016)

kbrune 2/3??

r30 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-30
avg of 12: 5.86

Time List:
1. 5.47 U L B' U' R' B R U l' b u' 
2. 5.71 U' R L U' R L B L' B' l' r b' 
3. 7.48 U' R B' U L' U' B U l r u 
4. (4.11) U B R' L U' B' R L B r b' 
5. 6.88 L' B' L U' B' U R U l r' b u' 
6. 6.33 R L R U' L U' R' B' l b u' 
7. 5.39 U L' B' R' B U' R' U L u 
8. 6.14 U B' U' B' L' U R' L l' r' b' u' 
9. 5.05 U L' R B' U R L' R l u 
10. (13.02) U L' B' U L' R U L' R' B l r b u 
11. 5.08 U L' B' U R' U B' L' U l r b u 
12. 5.05 U L' U R L U' R B' l r b u

*i can't believe i screwed up 13.02 (solve 10) so easy...

me: race to sub 6 1/3*


----------



## asacuber (Apr 30, 2016)

r30 race to sub 7
1/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-30
avg of 12: 6.96

Time List:
1. 4.66 U L B' U' R' B R U l' b u' 
2. 7.29 U' R L U' R L B L' B' l' r b' 
3. 4.21 U' R B' U L' U' B U l r u 
4. 6.13 U B R' L U' B' R L B r b' 
5. 8.73 L' B' L U' B' U R U l r' b u' 
6. 8.09 R L R U' L U' R' B' l b u' 
7. 6.31 U L' B' R' B U' R' U L u 
8. 7.53 U B' U' B' L' U R' L l' r' b' u' 
9. (10.46) U L' R B' U R L' R l u 
10. (4.15) U L' B' U L' R U L' R' B l r b u 
11. 8.35 U L' B' U R' U B' L' U l r b u 
12. 8.26 U L' U R L U' R B' l r b u

barely


----------



## pyr14 (May 6, 2016)

asacuber 1/3

r31 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-7
avg of 12: 5.93

Time List:
1. 7.16 R' B' U R U B' R' B l' r b'
2. 5.27 L' B' L' U B' L' R L' l' r' b u'
3. 5.45 R B' L R' U' R' B' R l' r
4. (3.60) U R' L' U L' U' R U r
5. 4.73 U' B' L R L' U L' U r' b'
6. 5.07 B L' U B' L' B' L U' r' b
7. 8.44 U' B' L R' U' B' U R' B' l r' b u'
8. 5.15 L B' L U B U B' L l r' u'
9. 4.92 U' L' B U' L B' R' L' R' b
10. 7.82 L U' R L' U L R L' l' r b u
11. 5.23 U L U B' R' U' B L l u
12. (9.47) U B' R L' B' L' U R' r' b' u'

round ends on saturday gmt+10 (aest) at around 1:25am

finally, 2/3. couldve been a lot better though. i kept shaking and locking and my hands were sweating. tips kept falling out.


----------



## kbrune (May 6, 2016)

Round 31
Sub 15
Ave: 12.98

12.79, 13.38, 11.45, 12.60, 16.84, 16.51, 13.57, 9.67, 13.53, 14.32, 8.14, 11.97

I missed a round or two so not sure if this counts as 3/3 let me know


----------



## EntireTV (May 7, 2016)

Sub 10
avg of 12: 10.57

Moyu Pyra
Pretty decent

Time List:
1. 10.04 R' B' U R U B' R' B l' r b' 
2. 11.87 L' B' L' U B' L' R L' l' r' b u' 
3. 8.62 R B' L R' U' R' B' R l' r 
4. 11.61 U R' L' U L' U' R U r 
5. 12.34 U' B' L R L' U L' U r' b' 
6. 8.17 B L' U B' L' B' L U' r' b 
7. 8.45 U' B' L R' U' B' U R' B' l r' b u' 
8. (15.41) L B' L U B U B' L l r' u' 
9. 15.16 U' L' B U' L B' R' L' R' b 
10. (8.00) L U' R L' U L R L' l' r b u 
11. 11.37 U L U B' R' U' B L l u 
12. 8.11 U B' R L' B' L' U R' r' b' u'


----------



## asacuber (May 8, 2016)

r31 race to sub 7
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-8
avg of 12: 7.37

Time List:
1. 7.62 R' B' U R U B' R' B l' r b' 
2. 8.72 L' B' L' U B' L' R L' l' r' b u' 
3. 7.00 R B' L R' U' R' B' R l' r 
4. (9.60+) U R' L' U L' U' R U r 
5. 7.28 U' B' L R L' U L' U r' b' 
6. 8.51 B L' U B' L' B' L U' r' b 
7. 6.06 U' B' L R' U' B' U R' B' l r' b u' 
8. 5.38 L B' L U B U B' L l r' u' 
9. 9.03 U' L' B U' L B' R' L' R' b 
10. 6.92 L U' R L' U L R L' l' r b u 
11. (4.56) U L U B' R' U' B L l u 
12. 7.13 U B' R L' B' L' U R' r' b' u'

I have a 6.6 ao100, idk why i messed up so bad...


----------



## pyr14 (May 14, 2016)

potential graduates:
kbrune 3/3 (graduate) choose a new goal

r32 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
avg of 12: 5.93

Time List:
1. 6.78 R L' U B' R B' R' L' l' r' b u'
2. 6.22 U R L B U' L' U' R l r' b u
3. 3.53 U' L R' B' U' B' R L' r' u
4. 8.32 U L' U' L' R' B' R L l r' u
5. 5.32 U R' L' U R' B R' U B' r' b
6. 5.07 U L' U L R' L' R B L l b u'
7. (3.28) U L U' L' B L B L l u
8. 8.17 L' B' R U' L R' U' R' l r b' u
9. 4.40 B R L' U' R L U B l' r'
10. (8.46) R U L U' B' L U' R l' r b
11. 6.09 U' L' U B' R B' R' L l' r' b
12. 5.39 B R' L' U' R B L' R' l' r' b'

3/3... barely... this was so bad. my next goal will be sub 5.5

round ends around sunday or monday. depends when i come back from canberra. most likely around monday 4pm-ish (gmt+10)


----------



## kbrune (May 16, 2016)

Round 32
To sub 11
Ave: 11.10

11.81, 13.06, 9.76, 11.06, 9.27, 9.59, 10.77, 12.50, 16.07, 12.14, 9.64, 10.62

This is a good ave for me. Let's see if I can keep it up


----------



## joopsmarko (May 19, 2016)

Race to sub 10.

1) 8.94
2) 9.68
3) 9.70
4) 9.14
5) (5.60)
6) 12.94
7) 13.21
8) 12.95
9) 11.56
10) (13.52)
11) 9.79
12) 11.73

avg. 10.97
Started out strong, but the end was pretty bad.


----------



## pyr14 (May 23, 2016)

r32 results

noone graduates

r33 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-23
avg of 12: 5.44

Time List:
1. (7.92) U R L B' R' L' U B' L l r u'
2. 6.46 U L U L' R' U L U b u'
3. 5.23 U' B' R L' B R U R' l r' u
4. 5.18 U B' R' L' B' R' L B R' l' r'
5. 6.70 U L' B U L U R' L' l' b' u
6. 4.62 L R U' R B' R' B' R' b u
7. 5.68 L B U' B L' R B U r b u
8. (3.58) U' B' R B R B' L U u'
9. 6.12 L U B' L' R' B L R l' r b' u'
10. 4.32 U R' L' U' L R U B' l r'
11. 3.77 L U B R' B L' U L l b' u'
12. 6.27 U' L' R U L' R U B l' r b'

1/3 for me, race to sub 5.5

round ends monday around 5-6pm gmt+10


----------



## kbrune (May 23, 2016)

Round 33
To sub 11
Ave: 11.74

12.77, 10.50, 7.69, 8.46, 12.39, 10.97, 37.87, 13.30, 15.27, 10.65, 11.32, 11.81


----------



## pyr14 (May 30, 2016)

r33 results
no graduates

r34 scrambles
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
avg of 12: 5.22

Time List:
1. 5.82 U L R' U L' R L' R U' l r' b'
2. 5.04 U' B' U' R U B R' U l' b
3. 4.67 R L' R' U' B' L B' R' r b' u
4. 4.64 L R' B U B R B' R l' r' u
5. 5.29 U' L U R L U R' U R r' b u
6. (5.86) R U' R U' R U' L' R U' l r b' u
7. (3.43) U R U' L R L' R U r' u
8. 5.85 L U R' U L' B' R L r b u
9. 4.33 U L' U' R U' R' L R r' u
10. 5.71 L R B U R B L' R' l' r b
11. 5.58 U R' L' U' B U L' R' l' r' b' u
12. 5.19 L B' R U' R B' R U' r' u'

race to sub 5.5 for me 2/3

round ends monday gmt+10 5:03pm


----------

